# Endeavor pioneer



## callimatt (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi everyone 
Does anyone have information about the 18-19 Endeavor pioneer. I’m struggling to find any reviews about it online . 
I’m looking to purchase it in a 158 , 
If you own this board please let me know your thoughts of it .


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Same board as the Maverick. Check here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/237545-anyone-ride-endeavor-maverick-archetype.html


----------

